# i wont be going there again. . .



## Vincent Lu (2 Oct 2011)

Just accidentally rode into a secret gay dogging spot in a secluded part of Lea Valley and there was only one way out (which was the way in) the grass was tall with thorny bushes and i saw 4 men in various patches sunbathing in their speedos and three other men popped their heads up from the tall grass with Meerkat-like-enthusiam. . Not familiar with this spot i tried to ride my way out of this area and frantically tried to pedal my way out of the thick undergrowth. . Eventually my legs drove me to a dead end and was confronted by a dead-end and panic struck. Perverse notions ran through my head and i started panicking 'maybe i might get raped' 'maybe these men think i want fun' sod that! I told myself and selected a Lil wayne album on my Mp3 player and put my mountain bike on low gear and scrambled out of this dodgy spot. Any obstacle that got in my way i will bunny-hop over. I must of been doing 25mph through thorn bushes and blackberry bushes and had to decend a 45o slope at speed. . . Got back out in the open again and onto the trial all hot and flustered only to be greeted by three heterosexual females and a heterosexual man. . . They must of thought i was some gaylord or saink. . . Cos i was dragging my bike up and was red faced and sweaty. . . I rode off. . . FAST!


----------



## paulb55 (2 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> Just accidentally rode into a secret gay dogging spot in a secluded part of Lea Valley and there was only one way out (which was the way in) the grass was tall with thorny bushes and i saw 4 men in various patches sunbathing in their speedos and three other men popped their heads up from the tall grass with Meerkat-like-enthusiam. . Not familiar with this spot i tried to ride my way out of this area and frantically tried to pedal my way out of the thick undergrowth. . Eventually my legs drove me to a dead end and was confronted by a dead-end and panic struck. Perverse notions ran through my head and i started panicking 'maybe i might get raped' 'maybe these men think i want fun' sod that! I told myself and selected a Lil wayne album on my Mp3 player and put my mountain bike on low gear and scrambled out of this dodgy spot. Any obstacle that got in my way i will bunny-hop over. I must of been doing 25mph through thorn bushes and blackberry bushes and had to decend a 45o slope at speed. . . Got back out in the open again and onto the trial all hot and flustered only to be greeted by three heterosexual females and a heterosexual man. . . They must of thought i was some gaylord or saink. . . Cos i was dragging my bike up and was red faced and sweaty. . . I rode off. . . FAST!



Seriously dude that was funny LMFAO, but i suppose i wasn't for you


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2011)

Yes, that's right, all gay men are rapists. Especially ones who sunbathe in speedos.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Yes, that's right, all gay men are rapists. Especially ones who sunbathe in speedos.



in fairness, i think the op meant more that the assumption would be that he was there for the same thing as they were…

clumsy phraseology…


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Yes, that's right, all gay men are rapists. Especially ones who sunbathe in speedos.


+1. dangerous stereotyping. sad story of a man who thinks he is irresistible to gay men.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2011)

I've ridden across a gay cruising venue, Clapham Common, at the dead of night a few times in the company of a hundred or so fit men. So far, nobody has been molested....

Relax.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2011)

Faintly possible, but your claim has a ring of truth.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2011)

_de nada_


----------



## GTTTM (3 Oct 2011)

I think you'll probably find just like with heterosexual people that unless you actually _indicate_ that you're there for the same reason as them they'll just give you a passing "piss off we're busy" glance and ignore you.


----------



## Vincent Lu (3 Oct 2011)

My shncere apolgies to those who i haue offended.
But i never witnessed a dogging site before and probably it was just my naïve mind thinking i may get attacked or flirted at due to the nature of the art of public sex and indecency. 
If it was a hetrosexual site with more straight men than woman i probably would be just as panicky in fear of getting jumped by a bunch of perverts trespassing on their business.
. . . Cant seem to go anywhere in London these days to escape from crime and dodgy antics for a few hours.

Apoligies.
Vincent


----------



## Muddy Ground (3 Oct 2011)

Kind of know where you are coming from. Brockwell Park can be a bit problematic that way - one couple were actually at it right in the middle of one of the open spaces the other day at lunch time. And I mean at it, no doubt about what they were up to. Sometimes even an innocent amble abroad these days leads you to places you'd rather not be! You'd probably have been fairly safe - the Police do tend to monitor these places, and I wouldn't be surprised if some of the speedo wearers weren't, ahem, undercover officers. 

MG


----------



## wildjetskier (3 Oct 2011)

*Accidently *My arse (scuse the pun) But as GTTTM posted unless you are their specifically then you should have nothing to worry about. I was out having a picnic in Windsor Great Park on Sunday and stumbled upon 2 gay men having a romp and a cuddle, as soon as they saw us they stopped and respected our being there. Don't you worry yourself


----------



## yello (3 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Yes, that's right, all gay men are rapists.



Paedophiles too remember.

Not quite sure why the OP was "panic struck" though I can appreciate that they didn't want to be there. I remember walking into a public loo in Bethnal Green to discover it was a pick up place ('cottage' I believe is what they're called). I was struck by the obviousness and ordinariness of it all. I didn't feel threatened at all (awkward, yes, but not threatened) since it was clear that everything that was happening was purely consensual. I was in no danger at all. I've felt more threatened in loos before football games.


----------



## Davidc (3 Oct 2011)

Stereotyping is easy. Unnecessary though and nearly always wrong.

I've come across all sorts of groups like that, M-M, F-F, F-M when out riding and never had any real problems. I'm far more worried by groups of 'Chavvy Yoofs', many of whom are out looking to cause trouble.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2011)

i think you are telling the truth

woof woof woof


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Oct 2011)

Oh...my...god

Gay men?

Did they breathe on you? If they sneezed you might have caught AIDS!


Didn't you worry that those heterosexual members of the opposite sex that you mention would be overcome with lust and force themselves upon you?

Or do you think you are more attractive to the same sex than the opposite for some reason?


----------



## goody (22 Oct 2011)

Where's Brockwell Park?


----------



## PeteT (22 Oct 2011)

Don't see a problem with the situation - I judge people how I find them, not by their sexuality/creed/colour.

I would have much rather been in this situation than one I was in a few years ago - out on my MTB I came across a group of Hells Angels giving some guy an almighty beating. Now that really WAS scary... I don't think I've pedalled so fast in my life to get away from that.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Oct 2011)

PeteT said:


> Don't see a problem with the situation - I judge people how I find them, not by their sexuality/creed/colour.
> 
> I would have much rather been in this situation than one I was in a few years ago - out on my MTB I came across a group of Hells Angels giving some guy an almighty beating. Now that really WAS scary... I don't think I've pedalled so fast in my life to get away from that.


----------



## rusky (22 Oct 2011)

Rule 31 of the internet


----------



## johnpembo73 (22 Oct 2011)

Funny story

it was






then





and then


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Oct 2011)

Davidc said:


> I've come across all sorts of groups like that, M-M, *F-F*, F-M when out riding and never had any real problems.


Where?, please do tell, I want to ride there _accidentally_


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> Just accidentally rode into a secret gay dogging spot in a secluded part of Lea Valley and there was only one way out (which was the way in) the grass was tall with thorny bushes and i saw 4 men in various patches sunbathing in their speedos and three other men popped their heads up from the tall grass with Meerkat-like-enthusiam. . Not familiar with this spot i tried to ride my way out of this area and frantically tried to pedal my way out of the thick undergrowth. . Eventually my legs drove me to a dead end and was confronted by a dead-end and panic struck. Perverse notions ran through my head and i started panicking 'maybe i might get raped' 'maybe these men think i want fun' sod that! I told myself and selected a Lil wayne album on my Mp3 player and put my mountain bike on low gear and scrambled out of this dodgy spot. Any obstacle that got in my way i will bunny-hop over. I must of been doing 25mph through thorn bushes and blackberry bushes and had to decend a 45o slope at speed. . . Got back out in the open again and onto the trial all hot and flustered only to be greeted by three heterosexual females and a heterosexual man. . . They must of thought i was some gaylord or saink. . . Cos i was dragging my bike up and was red faced and sweaty. . . I rode off. . . FAST!



Blimey, You frightened the life out of us, I nearly had a stroke ....


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Oct 2011)

You should probably get yourself checked-out in case you've caught Gayness; just Google "Daily Mail" for a step-by-step cure...


----------



## Ticktockmy (24 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> Just accidentally rode into a secret gay dogging spot in a secluded part of Lea Valley and there was only one way out (which was the way in) the grass was tall with thorny bushes and i saw 4 men in various patches sunbathing in their speedos and three other men popped their heads up from the tall grass with Meerkat-like-enthusiam. . Not familiar with this spot i tried to ride my way out of this area and frantically tried to pedal my way out of the thick undergrowth. . Eventually my legs drove me to a dead end and was confronted by a dead-end and panic struck. Perverse notions ran through my head and i started panicking 'maybe i might get raped' 'maybe these men think i want fun' sod that! I told myself and selected a Lil wayne album on my Mp3 player and put my mountain bike on low gear and scrambled out of this dodgy spot. Any obstacle that got in my way i will bunny-hop over. I must of been doing 25mph through thorn bushes and blackberry bushes and had to decend a 45o slope at speed. . . Got back out in the open again and onto the trial all hot and flustered only to be greeted by three heterosexual females and a heterosexual man. . . They must of thought i was some gaylord or saink. . . Cos i was dragging my bike up and was red faced and sweaty. . . I rode off. . . FAST!



LOL nothing secret about it, Good job you did not use the Public toilet, you might have been in deep shoot then.. LOL
About the Heterosexual girls and Guy, were they wearing signs around necks saying heterosexual person, the Hetosexual girls could be dangerous if they were horny, if you are a young guy hanging out in a swinging area. I am assuming you are a young guy by your panic..


----------



## Vincent Lu (25 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Where?, please do tell, I want to ride there _accidentally_


----------



## Vincent Lu (25 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Where?, please do tell, I want to ride there _accidentally_



Wow this thread has erected!

The area where this happened is a cyclist route on Lea Valley/Hackney Marshes. A cyclists haven apparently. And must admit its a nice area to ride any type of cycle. Just that in summer due to the nature of the place. Being it all marshy and loads of trees pervs take advantage of the cover of the undergrowth. 
After this incident i went back to this area and had an encounter with another few pervy shenanagans and found out that the place was a gay dogging spot. (lea Valley Coppermill lane)
Im cool with gays. Just that accidently encountering male on male acts in public spaces comes as a shock - when all one wanted to do is take time out and relax with my bike for a few hours to escape city and town life. 
I still would of been offended if the dogging spot was M-F. . . I just want to ride my bike without spoils.

Vincent


----------



## RedRider (25 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> Wow this thread has erected!
> 
> The area where this happened is a cyclist route on Lea Valley/Hackney Marshes. A cyclists haven apparently. And must admit its a nice area to ride any type of cycle. Just that in summer due to the nature of the place. Being it all marshy and loads of trees *pervs take advantage of the cover of the undergrowth*.
> After this incident i went back to this area and had an encounter with another few pervy shenanagans and found out that the place was a gay dogging spot. (lea Valley *Coppermill lane*)
> ...



I think I know the spot you mean. Near where you have to duck your head to go under the railway bridge? But what's perverted about consenting adults having sex in an out of the way place?


----------



## steve52 (25 Oct 2011)

just to create a balence, i was out dogging the other day when this linatic mtb ride came crashing though the undergrowth ________ ectect


----------



## Mozzy (25 Oct 2011)

I have some fantastic gay mates; been friends with them for years and years. Found this a really humerous thread, especially some of the responses. Brilliant! Oh, I'm not BTW, but would hope it wouldn't make any difference anyways.

Mozzy


----------



## Tynan (25 Oct 2011)

dear god there's some absence of humour on this thread


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> After this incident i went back to this area



This is my favourite comment from this thread


----------



## Vincent Lu (26 Oct 2011)

RedRider said:


> I think I know the spot you mean. Near where you have to duck your head to go under the railway bridge? But what's perverted about consenting adults having sex in an out of the way place?



Yes. That's the place. Just around the corner to the low bridge on that cycle route that leads its way to lea valley boating area.
True in regards to consenting adults. Maybe they was just as freaked out as i was when a lone and lost mtb trespassed on their spot. . . If you ever go there again. The place is where the bench is leading up to the cyclist lane and there's a well used 45o decent down a sandy hill that swoops down and there's two exits. . . 1 leads to the gentlemans area and the other exit is an uphill ride back onto the cycle trial.

. . . We can both go one day and have a butchers if you want


----------



## Vincent Lu (26 Oct 2011)

steve52 said:


> just to create a balence, i was out dogging the other day when this linatic mtb ride came crashing though the undergrowth ________ ectect



Haha. Quality!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (29 Oct 2011)

Vincent Lu said:


> 1 leads to the gentlemans area and the other exit is an uphill ride ....



Fnaar!!!!


----------

